# Amateur blade cutting/shaping solution



## JasonD (Sep 18, 2012)

I bought a nice little old Gustav Emil Ern slicing knife that I plan to refurb, as I gain more confidence replacing handles. My problem is that it's got some typical recurve action in the profile near the bolster and a bit of a bird's beak on the tip. Is there a faster way to rough these out than just going to town with a Bester 500? I've got a dinky little 1x30" belt sander, an angle grinder, and a 5 or 6" bench grinder. Are any of these powered solutions safe to use without ruining the steel?


----------



## Lefty (Sep 18, 2012)

The belt sander will do. If it's too hot to touch, you're coming close to the danger zone. If you can bare hand it, you're still all good.


----------



## JasonD (Sep 19, 2012)

Sounds like a plan. Thanks Lefty!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah, go to TruGrit.com and get some Norton blaze belts for it. They cut absurdly fast, and stay cool. Do you play games with the tip--you can burn a tip on a 1x30 in a few short seconds. Lots of dipping in the quench bucket.

Also, if you are doing a lot of removal, do not think that because it is a 1x30 you will not need a respirator and safety glasses. Even a cheap respirator is ok, I got one for like $20 that I used after spending a few hours grinding steel on a 1x30 without one--I wheezed for a week, and my eyes were bloodshot for 2 days. Grinding metal is grinding metal.


----------



## Lefty (Sep 19, 2012)

How do you feel about n95 particulate masks, Eamon?


----------



## PolishAvenger (Sep 22, 2012)

I know I'm not Eamon, but I would like to throw in my 2 cents. Having a mask is better than not having a mask, but if you're gonna grind, please buy a proper respirator unit with a contoured, silicone face-piece.
-Mark


----------



## JasonD (Sep 22, 2012)

Good tips guys. I have a really very small bit to grind so I'm gonna risk it with a nicer particulate mask and do it outside.


----------



## Mike Davis (Sep 25, 2012)

P100 particulate filter is a must in my shop, even for guests. Metal dust can kill you fast!! So will a bunch of the woods us crazy people use....


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 25, 2012)

I use the bigger one, but the p95 is going to work about the same for this application. It will get the same amount of particles, which is the issue. We aren't dealing with fumes or gases, the only issue I had with the paper ones(the good ones, not the cheapos!) was that they don't seal very well.

I even use my mask when sanding wood(all woods), and I have a dust collector.


----------

